# Puff Monthly Tobacco December



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok folks, it is time to start the voting for the December tobacco of the month. I have put up 15 blends (see descriptions below), of those 15 blends please choose up to 5. I (hopefully) have made the results of the poll public as we all like to follow the results, however, please give us a post once you have voted and let us know if you intend to participate in the review of the winning tobacco. Such as "I plan on buying the winning tin only if it is one I voted for", "I plan on buying the winning tin regardless", or "I probably won't participate, I just want to see a review for that blend". I am just a little curious as to what everyone's parameters for participation are, and it spurs conversation. 

On to the blends 

GL Pease - Union Square 
A blended, sliced cake of high-grade flue cured leaf, from beautiful, sweet brights to deep, earthy reds, without the added sugars and flavourings common to many Virginia flakes. It's rich on the palate, evolving in layers with the clean, natural sweetness of pure tobaccos. It offers a pleasant room note, and a delightful finish. For those seeking the pure Virginia experience, try Union Square. 

Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake 
A pure Virginia blend from the best fields of Zimbabwe and the Eastern United States. Rolled Twist Flake, then Cavendish pressed and cut. 

Cornell & Diehl - Bayou Morning<O</O
A strictly Virginia/Perique blend with stoved Red Virginias. Light-bodied. 

Peterson - University Flake Mahogany, Burley & Kentucky blended pipe tobacco. 

GL Pease - Jack Knife Plug 
Dark-fired Kentucky Leaf and ripe red Virginia tobaccos, with their deep, earthy flavors, are layered on a central core of golden flue-cured for a hint of bright sweetness, then pressed and matured in cakes, and finally cut into 2oz blocks. Slice it thick and rub it out for a ribbon cut, thin for a shag or chop it into cubes. The choice is yours. 

Scandinavian Tobacco Group (previously A&C Petersen) - Escudo 
This old classic is a Perique/Va. curly cut tobacco in large coin size. 

Erinmore Flake 
A superb blend of premium Virginia leaf topped with a secret recipe and aged under pressure to marry the flavors. The aged cake is then sliced thin and packaged. Can be rubbed to suit any taste. Medium in strength with a refreshing aroma. A cool clean burning all-day smoke. 

McClelland - Holiday Spirit<O</O
This mild, smooth blend of Burley, Virginia and Cavendish tobaccos is flavored with dark rum, pecan and cocoa. It brings a warm glow to the coldest winter day. The aroma of a favorite holiday confection wafts from the bowl bringing pipe smoking contentment. 

Low Country - Carolina Christmas 
Rich red Virginias, lighter yellow Virginias, a hint of dark fired Burley, and unsweetened black Cavendish, combine to create a sophisticated base for a hint of brandy. Charming and festive, subtle and intriguing, this composition will appeal to both the smoker and his family. 

Cornell & Diehl - Kajun Kake 
A crumble cake of Red Virginia cavendish with a little Perique. 

Esoterica - Margate 
A classical English mixture done in the "old style" of many of the fine tobaccos that have now disappeared from the market place. Choice Orientals and generous quantities of premium Cyprian Latakia keynote this rich, full bodied blend. A well balanced, robust and eminently satisfying smoke. 

McClelland - Deep Hollow
A soothing, relaxing mild aromatic, Deep Hollow consists of rich, Red and Black stoved Virginias lightly top-flavored with hints of apple and vanilla. Relative to most aromatics it smokes very cooly and cleanly with little moisture or bite. 

GL Pease - Odyssey<O</O
Odyssey is huge: the biggest of the Pease blends. It's loaded with Latakia and harmonized by exotic Orientals. Wonderful red and jet-black stoved Virginias provide a perfect counterpoint. 

Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Navy Flake 
Very mature Old Belt flue-cured Virginia's spiced with Louisiana Perique.

Dunhill - Royal Yacht 
Truly a luxurious tobacco. Virginias are carefully conditioned to insure sweetness. They are added to rich, heavier and cooler Virginias. A unique flavor is added to the final blend to enhance the subtle and piquant aroma.<O</O


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Woot! I got first vote. LOL. :thumb:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Got mine in. Meant to put the Christmas ones on there too, but I got to eager with the vote button. :lol:

I'll probably buy a tin of the winner, although reviews aren't my forte, at least to follow along with everyone else.

Plus who can resist a vote? I always vote for the one's I "haven't tried yet but want to".:dunno:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> Got mine in. Meant to put the Christmas ones on there too, but I got to eager with the vote button. :lol:
> 
> *I'll probably buy a tin of the winner, although reviews aren't my forte, at least to follow along with everyone else.*
> 
> Plus who can resist a vote? I always vote for the one's I "haven't tried yet but want to".:dunno:


Nothing wrong with that, I figure that is what a bunch of people are doing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I voted for stuff I've got, sinceI have entirely too much tobacco as it stands. I even voted for one I've done the review on already! :lol: Doesn't matter though, since I'll obtain/smoke/review whatever wins.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> *I voted for stuff I've got*, sinceI have entirely too much tobacco as it stands. I even voted for one I've done the review on already! :lol: Doesn't matter though, since I'll obtain/smoke/review whatever wins.


I do the same thing, unless there is something that I really really want to try.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I might also vote for stuff I already have on hand as well this time.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm planning to buy and review (or rather attempt to review) the winning tobacco. 

Btw, there's only one tin of Carolina Christmas 2010 left at smoking pipes. That one might be hard to find soon...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> I'm planning to buy and review (or rather attempt to review) the winning tobacco.
> 
> *Btw, there's only one tin of Carolina Christmas 2010 left at smoking pipes. That one might be hard to find soon..*.


Uh oh, that could be a problem... Do you think they will get more in?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Uh oh, that could be a problem... Do you think they will get more in?


Looking back, they made a 2008, 2009, and 2010. Maybe there will be a 2011. Frankly, I hope it doesn't win. I have some and it's not my favorite at all. I'm not sure who wrote the description for low country, but the "hint" of brandy is more like a kick in the balls. I had a hard time getting past it to taste the tobacco.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Looking back, they made a 2008, 2009, and 2010. Maybe there will be a 2011. Frankly, I hope it doesn't win. I have some and it's not my favorite at all. I'm not sure who wrote the description for low country, but the "hint" of brandy is more like a kick in the balls. I had a hard time getting past it to taste the tobacco.


Hmm, I might be able to have it removed from the list... If they only have 1 on hand and not knowing if they will get more in there is no sense in having it as an option...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I finally ordered my OGS. I want to try a seasonal Christmas blend regardless, so I picked up a tin of Holiday Spirit, so that's what I'm hoping for, though I did also vote for the others I nominated. I *love* Royal Yacht, so it wouldn't be anything new for me, but I voted for it as well, as I already have some and would be happy to smoke some more and tell yous guys about it LOL.

I plan to buy and try whatever wins.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

It looks like Carolina Christmas has been removed from the smokingpipes.com website, and there is no mention of more coming into stock. Without knowing if they will get more in you may want to avoid voting for it (of course it is up to you). If it does win, and it is still out of stock I think we should proceed with the tobacco that gets the next highest number of votes. Sound good?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been participating silently in this as well. I vote, I smoke, but I don't like to review other than for myself.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

That sounds good to me, Nick. Or maybe if you PM a mod, they could edit the poll and take it off?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> *I have been participating silently in this as well. I vote, I smoke*, but I don't like to review other than for myself.


I think others are doing that as well, and honestly that is fine I think that is part of the reason we are doing this. Feel free to jump into the conversation, we are always happy to hear from others!



gahdzila said:


> That sounds good to me, Nick. Or maybe if you PM a mod, they could edit the poll and take it off?


yeah, I think I might do that to avoid any problems...


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

I've voted for things I think I can get a hold of. I especially want to try PS LNF LTF.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I voted for PS LTF, but I also have jars of some of the other contestants cellared. Since I don't want to order any of those I don't have already, I will participate if the blend chosen is any of the ones I have cellared, particularly if I haven't tried it yet. UF I definitely wouldn't smoke, regardless of the quality, since I have age-related issues (mine, not the tobacco's) with really high nic blends.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Zeabed said:


> I voted for PS LTF, but I also have jars of some of the other contestants cellared. Since I don't want to order any of those I don't have already, I will participate if the blend chosen is any of the ones I have cellared, particularly if I haven't tried it yet. UF I definitely wouldn't smoke, regardless of the quality, since I have age-related issues (mine, not the tobacco's) with really high nic blends.


Interesting, I didn't realize UF was considered a high nicotine blend... I have had it before, but that was back when I was also smoking cigarettes so I guess I wouldn't have noticed the nicotine as much.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have about half of this months offerings. I voted for three I have and like. If I have the tobacco I will participate because I have about two year's supply of tobacco. At my age, it isn't a good bet to have more than that.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I plan on participating regardless but might workout a trade so I don't have to buy a new tin, unless P&C has it as their $3 shipping is the bomb.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> At my age, it isn't a good bet to have more than that.


We need to make arrangements to send in our reviews by Ouija board, should the occasion arise.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> We need to make arrangements to send in our reviews by Ouija board, should the occasion arise.


Jim, it's not a problem. I'm psychic. My nickname is the pipe whisperer - Surely you've heard of me. Just send me all your pipes and tobacco to help channel your spirits! Oh, and get busy stocking up for the afterlife too!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Jim, it's not a problem. I'm psychic. My nickname is the pipe whisperer - Surely you've heard of me.


Mais oui! Your aura is intense to anyone with even a stitch of paranormal sensitivity.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Mais oui! Your aura is intense to anyone with even a stitch of paranormal sensitivity.


Just got off the line with Bing Crosby. He and Clark Gable were headed over to TP Cary Grant's house. Should be a blast. Those famous pipe smokers are crazy! Anyway, they wanted to know how the OGS reviews were going...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Just got off the line with Bing Crosby. He and Clark Gable were headed over to TP Cary Grant's house. Should be a blast. Those famous pipe smokers are crazy! Anyway, *they wanted to know how the OGS reviews were going...*


I was wondering the same thing myself... as for me, I love the stuff...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope to have my review up this weekend.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Still trying it out... this one is giving me issues to pin down what I'd write up on it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Remember, this poll closes tomorrow night at 11:30. Don't forget to vote!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tight race! Come on, Holiday Spirit!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi guys, first a bit of trivia: Haven't been on PUFF in a dog's age. I've been focused on renovating pipes and learning about tobacco and what happens to certain leaf in the bowl.
I voted so I will purchase and write a review on the winner.
Tom


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TOB9595 said:


> Hi guys, first a bit of trivia: Haven't been on PUFF in a dog's age. I've been focused on renovating pipes and learning about tobacco and what happens to certain leaf in the bowl.
> I voted so I will purchase and write a review on the winner.
> Tom


Glad to have you participating Tom!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Last call! This poll closes tonight at 11:30.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Glad to have you participating Tom!


Agreed! Thanks for playing Tom.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

December's tobacco will be Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake!

For those of you who don't know this is a bulk tobacco, so buy as little as an ounce or as much as you want. Maybe there are even some of you that have it with some decent age on it to give us some perspective on how it ages.

Here are some places you can buy it:
Peter Stokkebye Bulk Luxury Navy Flake (ounces) one ounce is $3.48

Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com one ounce is $3.39

WV SmokeShop/WV Merchandise - Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake one ounce is $1.95

Thanks to everyone who voted!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Another one I haven't tried, I'll have to add an ounce or two onto my next order. I like the MacBaren Navy Flake quite a bit and am interested to see how this compares.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A) I have some and B) I've talked about it a lot but never reviewed it. Perfect! :tu


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe this is a stupid question....but what makes a flake a "navy" flake? Is this a different cut or something? Or a blend style? Or just a silly marketing term?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question....but what makes a flake a "navy" flake? Is this a different cut or something? Or a blend style? Or just a silly marketing term?


I used to think it was a flavor, but I think it is just the cut... according to its tin OGS is a "Traditional navy cut flake"...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Aren't navy flakes traditionally topped with rum?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Aren't navy flakes traditionally topped with rum?


That is what I thought but I don't think LNF has any rum on it, at least from its smell I don't think it does...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Aren't navy flakes traditionally topped with rum?


Escudo is a navy flake and there is no rum on it... I'm not sure what makes a navy flake... Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, interesting, I believe rum was traditional to navy flakes, something the old sailing ships always had in supply after all, but it wouldn't surprise me to find navy flakes without it. 

Looking at tobaccoreviews.com, I see that the MacBaren Navy listing mentions a rum addition, but the LNF simply states, Virginia and perique. It will be interesting to compare the two then.

Sounds like the term navy flake is as useful as the worldwide definition of "English" tobacco blends!! :dunno: :biggrin1:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Hmm, interesting, I believe rum was traditional to navy flakes, something the old sailing ships always had in supply after all, but it wouldn't surprise me to find navy flakes without it.
> 
> Looking at tobaccoreviews.com, I see that the MacBaren Navy listing mentions a rum addition, but the LNF simply states, Virginia and perique. It will be interesting to compare the two then.
> 
> *Sounds like the term navy flake is as useful as the worldwide definition of "English" tobacco blends!!* :dunno: :biggrin1:


It would appear so... I have had the Sam Gawith navy flake, which has rum and latakia, but I didn't really care for it. I have never had the Mac Baren though...

By the way, I have noticed the voting crowd here heavily favors the Virginia tobaccos... The "english" and aromatics don't seem to garner many votes...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that too. I tend to smoke more latakia blends and more aromatics myself. VA and VAPers are more of an occasional smoke for me.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. I tend to smoke more latakia blends and more aromatics myself. VA and VAPers are more of an occasional smoke for me.


I also used to favor the Latakia blends and aromatics, but I recently have really began to enjoy the VA and VA/PER blends...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We dug into the navy problem a while back:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/286230-whats-navy-flake.html


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> We dug into the navy problem a while back:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/286230-whats-navy-flake.html


So I guess nobody really knows what a "navy flake" is... hmmm...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

First review was a Latakia blend, second review a straight Va (so we thought), next month is a VaPer... So maybe next month should be an aromatic?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> First review was a Latakia blend, second review a straight Va (so we thought), next month is a VaPer... So maybe next month should be an aromatic?


True, but if you look at the overall high vote getters (25% and up) they are consistently Virginia blends... I was just making an observation, I personally don't care what wins.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> True, but if you look at the overall high vote getters (25% and up) they are consistently Virginia blends... I was just making an observation, I personally don't care what wins.


Me either. I like them all!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> So I guess nobody really knows what a "navy flake" is... hmmm...


Apparently not...okay, so F it, I'm just going to start referring to Lane's 1-Q as a navy flake. Oh, I realize it's a ribbon cut, vanilla aromatic, but too bad. Also, anything that contains perique is now an "Italian" blend folks. However, if your personal blend does NOT contain perique and you want to use the "Italian" moniker, go right ahead, what's stopping you! Anything that comes in a square tin is Balkan and cube cut is from this day forward to be referred to as plug tobacco. Seriously, I judged a schwarzbeir the other day that was pale as any pilsner, seemed wrong at the time, but who am I to judge! :mmph:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Apparently not...okay, so F it, I'm just going to start referring to Lane's 1-Q as a navy flake. Oh, I realize it's a ribbon cut, vanilla aromatic, but too bad. Also, anything that contains perique is now an "Italian" blend folks. However, if your personal blend does NOT contain perique and you want to use the "Italian" moniker, go right ahead, what's stopping you! Anything that comes in a square tin is Balkan and cube cut is from this day forward to be referred to as plug tobacco. Seriously, I judged a schwarzbeir the other day that was pale as any pilsner, seemed wrong at the time, but who am I to judge! :mmph:


I will start referring to all pipe tobacco as "pipe tobacco" and add in a clarifying adjective when needed. Such as, "I am going to smoke a sweet tasting pipe tobacco that has hints of citrus in it. It comes in a square tin and is pressed into thin beef jerky type sheets." I think this is the best way to solve the issue :thumb:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I am sure at one time "navy flake" meant something specific, but over time it's true meaning has been distorted and lost... like many things...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

jfserama said:


> I will start referring to all pipe tobacco as "pipe tobacco" and add in a clarifying adjective when needed. Such as, "I am going to smoke a sweet tasting pipe tobacco that has hints of citrus in it. It comes in a square tin and is pressed into thin beef jerky type sheets." I think this is the best way to solve the issue :thumb:





Nick S. said:


> I am sure at one time "navy flake" meant something specific, but over time it's true meaning has been distorted and lost... like many things...


No, no, no, you're not getting it at all...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Due to the usual vagaries with shipping here, the only supplier that I use that has this in stock has upped the shipping price way too much so I cancelled the order. I apologize but I will not be doing the december review.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Due to the usual vagaries with shipping here, the only supplier that I use that has this in stock has upped the shipping price way too much so I cancelled the order. I apologize but I will not be doing the december review.


Since this is a bulk tobacco couldn't an ounce or so of it be put in a padded envelope and be sent on the cheap?


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Since this is a bulk tobacco couldn't an ounce or so of it be put in a padded envelope and be sent on the cheap?


I thought that too I looked up the rates and an envelope thats "rigid" and ~2 ounces cost something like $ 2.00 Thickness can't exceed 1/4 inch.
I used the postal calculator from the USPS. I looked it quickly tho ...so I may be wrong


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

kneepa said:


> I thought that too I looked up the rates and an envelope thats "rigid" and ~2 ounces cost something like $ 2.00 Thickness can't exceed 1/4 inch.
> I used the postal calculator from the USPS. I looked it quickly tho ...so I may be wrong


That is about what I saw... I just don't know how to handle the customs form... If you declare tobacco will they charge for that?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> That is about what I saw... I just don't know how to handle the customs form... If you declare tobacco will they charge for that?


Yes to the tune of around $26.50 for 2 Oz. The vendors still want $10 to $12 shipping on small amounts. Dont worry on it guys.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Yes to the tune of around $26.50 for 2 Oz. The vendors still want $10 to $12 shipping on small amounts. Dont worry on it guys.


How do you get bombs?


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> That is about what I saw... I just don't know how to handle the customs form... If you declare tobacco will they charge for that?


Well I'm not sure I never sent anything overseas. Tho I have received tobacco and if I remember correctly they put "sample" or "gift" or anything but tobacco on it.
The envelope was obviously from a tobacco company and U.S customs let it through. We should find out from the guys who recieved Snuff orders recently maybe they still have their envelopes with the custom sticker on it. My orders were placed more then a year ago and I forget.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

kneepa said:


> Well I'm not sure I never sent anything overseas. Tho I have received tobacco and if I remember correctly they put "sample" or "gift" or anything but tobacco on it.
> The envelope was obviously from a tobacco company and U.S customs let it through. We should find out from the guys who recieved Snuff orders recently maybe they still have their envelopes with the custom sticker on it. My orders were placed more then a year ago and I forget.


I think it is easier to have tobacco shipped to the US than other countries... I know the UK has a VAT tax that they put on everything, and I suspect that Australia has a similar thing...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

My recent snuff order from Toque.com said it was snuff on the customs dec.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> How do you get bombs?


I get bombed with all sorts of odd things like "Gentlemans gift, Sail repairs, machine parts" etc etc....never had a tobacco or cigar bomb though. :mischief:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I get bombed with all sorts of odd things like "Gentlemans gift, Sail repairs, machine parts" etc etc....never had a tobacco or cigar bomb though. :mischief:


That is kind of what I was thinking...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I sent one to England as "Hobby supplies". True enough, I wasn't lying or anything. SAILED through the PO polygraph.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I sent a tobacco sampler to a fellow puffer in Poland last year, labeled the Customs form "Hobby Supplies." No problem there. I also just received my snuff order from England and in HUGE letters they labeled it as NASAL SNUFF, and it wasn't even opened by Customs. So there ya have it, both ways.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

So December is a little less than 2 weeks away, has everyone ordered their Luxury Navy Flake yet? I am excited to try this one, I have had the other Luxury flakes but not this one...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

December is on the horizon, is everyone excited to start smoking and reviewing some LTF? 

I think we should continue to have the discussion in the review thread, that seemed to work very well.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> December is on the horizon, is everyone excited to start smoking and reviewing some LTF?
> 
> I think we should continue to have the discussion in the review thread, that seemed to work very well.


I presume that's a typo, thought LNF was this month's baccy?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Definitely a typo. :lol: 

All aboard! lane: (Just practicing with emoticon set...)


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> December is on the horizon, is everyone excited to start smoking and reviewing some LTF?


No, but I AM excited to start smoking and reviewing LNF.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooo - I got LTF!!!!!!1


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Andrewdk said:


> I presume that's a typo, thought LNF was this month's baccy?


Oops, yup most certainly a typo...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

It is that time again, the review thread is up Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...stokkebyes-luxury-navy-flake.html#post3445762.

I will put up the poll for January next week some time, so if there are any nominations just post them in this thread.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Here are some places you can buy it:


Thanks for the links! I haven't ordered yet, but I will! I have to order more OGS anyway!

Here's your list again, with a couple of other places I found it, though they have higher minimums and aren't as cheap as WV Smoke Shop. Might be a good idea to keep a running tally like this next month, as people come across the winner at their favorite vendors.

Peter Stokkebye Bulk Luxury Navy Flake (ounces) one ounce is $3.48

Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com one ounce is $3.39

WV SmokeShop/WV Merchandise - Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake one ounce is $1.95

4 noggins: Peter Stokkebye Bulk LUXURY NAVY FLAKE 4 ounce minimum, $9.79, comes to $2.45 per ounce

Mars cigars and pipes: Peter Stokkebye- Deluxe Luxury Navy Flake 2 ounce minimum, $5.75, comes to $2.85 per ounce


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Suggestions:

So...about Holiday Spirit. Yeah, it scored 36%, so it would ordinarily carry over to next month. I would suggest letting it drop off for January. Is it even going to be available much longer? Also, I doubt it would get much attention anyway after the holidays are all said and done. Whatcha think?

GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist. I've been anxious to try this. It's another bulk, so you could buy as little as one ounce, so that's a plus. I bought an ounce a couple of months ago, jarred it, and haven't gotten around to it yet. 

How about Hal O' the Wynd? I got some in my newbie trade last year, and I remember enjoying it a lot, and I'd like to revisit it. Problem is I've only seen it in 100 g tins, and that might be more than some want to buy at a time. It's reasonable priced, though - Pipes and cigars has tins for $16.67. I'd understand if you didn't want to add it due to the big tin, though.

Did we have Nightcap one month already? I'd like it added if we haven't voted on it yet.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

HOTW is only $12 at JR Cigars, but there's a $15 minimum order, so you'd have to buy another tin or add some pipe cleaners. I think I'd be a good one to add.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Thanks for the links! I haven't ordered yet, but I will! I have to order more OGS anyway!
> 
> Here's your list again, with a couple of other places I found it, though they have higher minimums and aren't as cheap as WV Smoke Shop. Might be a good idea to keep a running tally like this next month, as people come across the winner at their favorite vendors.
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding to the list, good idea about keeping a running list.



gahdzila said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> So...about Holiday Spirit. Yeah, it scored 36%, so it would ordinarily carry over to next month. I would suggest letting it drop off for January. Is it even going to be available much longer? Also, I doubt it would get much attention anyway after the holidays are all said and done. Whatcha think?
> 
> ...


I bought some holiday spirit this past June, so availability shouldn't be an issue. I don't really see a problem keeping it on the list, if it doesn't get any attention then it will fall off the list, but I would hate to take it off if there are people who really wanted to vote for it.

GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist, it is Brown Bogie sliced up... I will put it on the list

HOTW - It is only available in 100 or 500 gram quantities (at least that is all I have seen) and the issue I would have with that is that there may be people who don't want to get stuck with 100g of a tobacco they may or may not like. Another thing I have found with this tobacco is that it is MUCH better aged than green... But I will add it and we will see what happens.

We haven't had Nightcap on the list yet, I will put it on there. 


DanR said:


> HOTW is only $12 at JR Cigars, but there's a $15 minimum order, so you'd have to buy another tin or add some pipe cleaners. I think I'd be a good one to add.


Yup, that is usually where I get mine. They have the best price I have found, besides who has ever had a problem making a $15 minimum order?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

If someone doesn't like it, there a plenty of BOTL here that would trade them for it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I bought some holiday spirit this past June, so availability shouldn't be an issue. I don't really see a problem keeping it on the list, if it doesn't get any attention then it will fall off the list, but I would hate to take it off if there are people who really wanted to vote for it.


Sounds good. My newbie-ness is showing - I wasn't doing much pipe smoking even as recently as June LOL. I thought it might get harder to find, but if availability isn't a concern, it should stay on like you said.



Nick S. said:


> GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist, it is Brown Bogie sliced up... I will put it on the list


I thought so, but I wasn't sure. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Crap! I am still behind on the November review haha. I guess I will get caught up soon though as finals week is rolling around I turn into a steam engine due to all of the stress.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> If someone doesn't like it, there a plenty of BOTL here that would trade them for it.


True, there are plenty of pipers here that love it.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

AndrewDK has just bombed me with some LNF. I missed last month due to life issues (all good) but it seems I am back on track & will be doing a review this month. Thankyou Andrew. :yo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> GH&Co Sliced Brown Twist, it is Brown Bogie sliced up... I will put it on the list


Seems as if either Happy Bogie or SBT would suffice as the review tobacco should it/they win, ie, they could be combined as a single vote item.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Seems as if either Happy Bogie or SBT would suffice as the review tobacco should it/they win, ie, they could be combined as a single vote item.


I would think that would be fine, seeing as how they are the same. That way people could decide if they wanted to go through the extra step of cutting up the rope it they want. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> AndrewDK has just bombed me with some LNF. I missed last month due to life issues (all good) but it seems I am back on track & will be doing a review this month. Thankyou Andrew. :yo:


Great! I am glad you will be able to participate.

Believe me I know to spite our best intentions sometimes life insists on getting in the way... I am glad everything is ok now...

I will have to send some RG Andrew's way...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing with their LNF... I see BrewShooter has left his review, and all done while powering through an illness, way to go :thumb:. I am still working on mine, but it should be up shortly... I have to apologize, as I have not been around as much as I have been in the past, with the holidays an all I have not been able to spend as much time on here as I have in the past... Also, I have increased my job search, so that is also taking some time from me... But fear not I am still around, and I do check in at least once a day even if I am not posting as much... I hope things will pick up (or slow down?) after the holidays... anyway keep up the reviews guys!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I placed my order, it should be here Wednesday. My review will be up shortly thereafter!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I placed my order, it should be here Wednesday. My review will be up shortly thereafter!


Great news, I was afraid that we were only going to get a couple of reviews this month... Glad you are still in!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Great news, I was afraid that we were only going to get a couple of reviews this month... Glad you are still in!


Well, mine's on the way. Just a lot going on right now, but it'll be there before Xmas, I promise. :smile:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Well, mine's on the way. *Just a lot going on right now*, but it'll be there before Xmas, I promise. :smile:


No worries, I feel your pain on that one...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Just popping in to see how everyone is doing with their LNF... I see BrewShooter has left his review, and all done while powering through an illness, way to go :thumb:.


Yeah, it now appears that my illness is actually seasonal allergies of some kind. A couple years back I started developing allergies in the Spring. Apparently I now have a sensitivity to some Fall irritant. Oh happy day!!!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Yeah, it now appears that my illness is actually seasonal allergies of some kind. A couple years back I started developing allergies in the Spring. Apparently I now have a sensitivity to some Fall irritant. Oh happy day!!!!


I feel your pain... spring and fall are the worst for me...


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm usually a big bowl smoker and I've had a hell of a time with keeping this going no matter how I've folded.
I've not rubbed it out completely yet...
And I'll be trying a method I've seen on youtube from DUBLINDOWN....I think is his name...about using flake in a smaller bowl and a conical shaped inner bowl.

This is challenging and fun for me....
Not just a three pack and light affair...Seems I'm still learnin and tryin after 40 years of happy smokin....
Tom


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

TOB9595 said:


> I'm usually a big bowl smoker and I've had a hell of a time with keeping this going no matter how I've folded.
> I've not rubbed it out completely yet...
> And I'll be trying a method I've seen on youtube from DUBLINDOWN....I think is his name...about using flake in a smaller bowl and a conical shaped inner bowl.
> 
> ...


Yeah, If you really want to smoke it via the fold and stuff method a conical shaped bowl certainly helps. There are plenty of videos on how to smoke a flake on youtube so I won't rehash that, but I will say that I find that Virginias tend to do better in smaller bowls.


----------

